# Well, At least they explained Fire Frenzy.



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

After a year hiatus I just browsed the 6th edition Chaos codex. I am not very pleased. Please Bits I don't need the "adapt or pack up your chaos blah blah blah blah" rhetoric. I've read countless threads about people complaining about their codex and as a chaos player I feel i have that right too. I play a Khorne army and I feel there is really no feasible way to field a competitive one. Berzerkers get ONE attack? ONE ATTACK!??!?!?!? Really? WTF? I'm sure I'll have more to complain about and maybe even some positive things to say once I read the entire codex more in depth and read through the new rulebook but until then could I get some advice on how to keep playing with what i have and maybe some suggestions on one or two models to buy. I have the following:

Deamon Prince of Khorne.
Abbadon.
30ish Khorne zerkers 
3 Khorne zerker champs
3 Obliteratos
2 Dreadnaughts
3 Rhinos
1 Landraider
15 or so Raptors
5ish Terminators
1 Defiler
10 thousand sons
2 sorcerers


Help me Heresy Online, you're my only hope.

-woog out


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

My advice is simple get cultists lots of cultists. 

People are still stuck in this speash marines are the only way to go mentality. Try other things. and you'll find that the boys in power armor aren't all they are cracked up to be.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Lord, Mark of Khorne, Axe of Blind Fury. Add wargear to taste. (Or Abaddon)
Lord, Mark of Khorne, Burning Brand. Add wargear to taste.

3x Terminators with 3x combi-meltas.

20x Chaos Space Marines with Mark of Khorne, 2x CCWs and Banner. VotLW if you have points.
9x Zerkers.

15x Raptors with Mark of Khorne, 2x Meltaguns

3x Oblits
1x Land Raider

Lord with Brand walks on foot with the mob of 20 Marines. Lord with Axe rides in Land Raider with the Zerkers. Termies in reserve with options on Oblits and Raptors joining them if it seems like a smart move.

I have no idea how many points that is. If you're short, add Helbrutes without any upgrades and pray your opponent is stupid enough to actually bother shooting them before every single other, better, model you own is dead. That's about the best I think you're going to get with the models you have.

To make the army better, add two Heldrakes. And a small scoring unit (5 men) in a Rhino to sit back on an objective. Remember to disembark last turn so you can actually claim. /thumbsup


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

What Sethis said. This really needs one more Troop, but CSM can get an cheap effective one for around 100 points, so it should not be a problem.

You can also try the Khorne Lord w/ Axe of Blind Fury on Juggernaut with Spawns if you are into that.

And Berzerkers still have 4 attacks on the Charge thanks to Rage (+2) and dual CCW (+1). The also have 3 attacks when charged if they pass a Ld test. They are only less effective than before if the fight lasts longer than a single turn.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Berzerkers aren't really competitive, sorry, you're right. The way to go I'd say is something like this:

160 - Lord w/ SoC, Bike, MoK, AoBF, meltabombs
170 - Lord w/ SoC, Bike, MoK, BBoS, Lightning Claw

220 - 10x CSM w/ MoK, 2x melta, 7x ccw instead of bolter, Rhino w/ Dirge Caster
220 - 10x CSM w/ MoK, 2x melta, 7x ccw instead of bolter, Rhino w/ Dirge Caster
220 - 10x CSM w/ MoK, 2x melta, 7x ccw instead of bolter, Rhino w/ Dirge Caster
58 - 12x Cultists (in Reserve, to come on and grab your home objective)

224 - 7x Bikers w/ MoK, IoW, 2x melta, and a champ w/ a power lance and meltabombs (joined by Lord w/ AoBF)
187 - 6x Bikers w/ MoK, IoW, 2x flamer, and a champ w/ a power lance (joined by Lord w/ BBoS)

115 - 5x Havocs w/ 4x AC
115 - 5x Havocs w/ 4x AC
115 - 5x Havocs w/ 4x AC

1749

The Khorne CSM drown your opponents in attacks but still get meltas. Both Biker Lords are nasty killers: one in melee and one at range. Solid on anti-tank, perhaps able to take on Flyers if the Havocs focus their fire (average of 4 hits between the 3 squads? ...maybe). Excellent amount of bolters, and they're twin-linked and Relentless on the bikes. If you can get the Rhinos up to support your Biker assaults, you'll prevent that important Overwatch wound every now and again.

Just a sample list... that I'm feeling the urge to actually go run, now. Perhaps swap out the BBoS lord for Huron, to Infiltrate D3 of the Rhinos closer to the enemy. Perhaps combine 2 squads of Havocs into Flakk Havocs with an ADL, if you want a strong AA contingent. Etc.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not a Chaos player, but Berzerkers having one attack does seem rather aweful.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

It's not as bad as it seems. If you don't wipe out the enemy on the charge (or in the second round) you're probably fucked anyway. You still get A4 on the charge.

Just never, ever, multi-charge unless you're trying to get stuck until next turn.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Playing mostly against gunline armies I do really love the fact of being able to stay in cc 2 turns. No more overkill and fire exposition in the enemy turn. But I agree. The nerfbat hit hard.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Agreed. I'm usually aiming to stick in combat for two turns.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Insanity72 said:


> I'm not a Chaos player, but Berzerkers having one attack does seem rather aweful.


1 Base + 1 for Pistol/CCW + 2 for Rage = 4 Attacks on the charge, or 2 during a normal turn. They only suffer the turn after the charge, but they only lose one attack on that second turn.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Not that I personally play Chaos, but...

In facing Chaos since their 'dex came out I have to say Cultists are a lot more annoying than a quick glance would make you think. Dirt cheap, lots of bodies...and I HAVE to deal with them otherwise they will keep an objective and potentially win the game for my opponent. No matter what I send at them, it's something I'm not sending at a more resilient part of your force for (depending on your cover) a turn or two.

Heldrakes also are beef as they have a 360 degree firing arc and can vector strike.


----------

